# [NEWS] Ouatse niou inne dgentoulande ?

## Trevoke

Ca fait bien longtemps que je ne suis plus aux nouvelles. Que se passe-t-il dans le monde Gentoo? On est morts, deja? Pas encore? Gentoo avait commence a decliner la derniere fois que j'ai regarde.. Les developpeurs sont vivants? L'arbre portage est maintenu? Que se passe-t-il avec paludis ? On approche du profil 2007.1 bientot ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> On approche du profil 2007.1 bientot ?

 

en 2010  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

On crache encore le feu par l'avant et on pète le tonnerre par l'arrière !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon l'arbre a l'air ok et paludis continue de deboiter les alternatives \o/

Si les devel principaux de Gentoo acceptent les projets autour de gentoo (paludis,openrc...) ca roxera les mamies :p

----------

## d2_racing

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   On approche du profil 2007.1 bientot ? 
> 
> en 2010 

 

Sur le train qu'on va là, on va sauter le 2007.1 et on va passer au 2008.0 à partir du mois de mars 2008 à mon avis.

----------

## gbetous

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Que se passe-t-il dans le monde Gentoo?

 

Je pense que le seul truc à peu près important à citer c'est le baselayout2... non ?

----------

## titoucha

Et qu'il n'y a plus personne qui s'en occupe.  :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

mais bon, en même temps, les paquets de base sont bien maintenus et à jour  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> mais bon, en même temps, les paquets de base sont bien maintenus et à jour 

 

Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a eu une nette amélioration de ce coté. 

La réactivité sur bugs.gentoo.org est aussi bien meilleure.

----------

## xaviermiller

et plusieurs utilisateurs ont été tentés de voir ailleurs, mais à lire leur signature, qui est passé à "windows user / autre distro de la mort qui tue", elle est souvent vite redevenue "full gentoo powered"

----------

## RaX

Sur le déclin ?  les ebuilds compilent, elles sont pour les gros projets assez à jour GNOME a été miraculeusement stabilisé assez rapidement. Nan pour moi "y a pas le feu au lac !" (accent suisse). C'est vrai que on attend le Baselayout 2.0 final mais en se qui concerne le livecd 2007.1 ou autres c'est moins vitale qu'un portage à jour. On peut très bien installer une gentoo avec un livecd knoppix ou autres et un profile ça reste un profile, ça n'empêche pas d'utiliser les dernières dépendances et logiciels.

Vive notre distrib ! (pouce en l'air)

++

----------

## xaviermiller

eviV ootneG !

----------

## boozo

C'est le syndrome dapsaille çà. Bientôt la nouvelle année et le printemps on va en voir d'autres ; c'est récurrent   :Laughing: 

Et pis, faut toujours garder en tête Brassens :

"Auprès de mon arbre je vivais heureux.

J'aurai jamais dû, m'éloigner, d'mon arbre"

edit : fallait bien que je rajoute les paroles histoire que tout le monde en profite   :Wink: 

edit typo... fatigué

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est ce que chantait le gorille ?  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Brassens is not dead   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et qu'il n'y a plus personne qui s'en occupe. 

 

J'ai entendu parlé de ça sur le OTW ou sur le forum en Anglais.C'est assez triste ce qui se passe avec ça.

----------

## d2_racing

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et plusieurs utilisateurs ont été tentés de voir ailleurs, mais à lire leur signature, qui est passé à "windows user / autre distro de la mort qui tue", elle est souvent vite redevenue "full gentoo powered"

 

En effet,notre ami Temet a été faire un tour du côté de Arch et il est revenu parmis nous.C'est pas rare de voir ça, car une Gentoo, c'est vraiment une distribution spéciale et surtout unique.

----------

## Temet

Quelques précisions :

- j'ai jamais eu "Windows user" dans ma signature (même si je le subis toute la semaine au boulot)

- seulement le portable est passé sous Arch

- j'avais backupé ma Gentoo avant, pas fou non plus! ^^

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, Temet a pris un Stage 4 ou un Stage 5 pour backuper son système  :Smile: 

Et oui, c'est vrai c'était seulement son laptop...donc c'était pas vraiment un vrai switch complet.

----------

## Bluespear

J'ai quand même l'impression que la maintenance des paquets est un peu à la ramasse des fois et qu'on nous envoye un peu trop des "Install *** from gentoo-overlays". 

Heureusement certains ebuild sont facile à adapter aux nouvelles versions (iwlwifi de l'overlay p-ex, alors que dans portage il date d'un mois).

Sinon rien de grave :p

----------

## xaviermiller

je ne pensais pas uniquement à toi, Temet  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> je ne pensais pas uniquement à toi, Temet 

 

Temet tu n'es pas unique   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, il y a même un thread a propos de ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513343-highlight-.html

----------

